# Found a baby dove fully feathered but can't fly



## alissa (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi, 
I found a baby dove this morning in Las Vegas, Summerlin area. It was in the middle of the street but did not move when I drove by it. I went and picked it up with no problem. It seems very tame and not afraid at all. It also does not seem to be injured. I searched for it's parents because I know sometimes they circle around sometimes when their baby is out and about but we recently had a BIG wind/rain/hail storm and I think that they may have been seperated a day or two ago. It is probably about a couple of months old at the most. It has all it's feathers including a few flight feathers but doesn't fly except for a few feet and only down down down... I have it caged right now with food/water. I have raised parrots before so I am fairly confident in my bird tending abilities. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to rehabilitate it so that it can be wild again? I don't want to keep it but I also don't want it to die. I want to do what is best for the bird. Any suggestions?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can feed him some wild bird seed for a few weeks untill he is strong and then you can release him, but he needs to know how to eat and drink on his own of course, so see if he is eating/drinking on his own and go from there. a pic would be great too if you can.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

since he was found in the middle of the street we have to assume he was hit by a car and possibly stunned.
does he have all his flight feathers?? how long are his tail feathers?


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

We have a very knowledgeable member in Las Vegas, Phil (pdbison) and I just PMed him. I too would suspect an injury if the little one can't fly. Is it eating?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd be happy to accept the little Dove


Phil
Lv


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Any updates on the little dove, Alissa?


----------

